# Is my baby budgie just molting or is it something else?!



## Zazuthebudgie (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi! This is my new budgie called Zazu. I only got her a day ago from a family member who I don’t think gave the right care and gave her too us because Zazu would get along with her other parrot. We were told she was molting and that’s why she looked like this but I have this weird feeling there is something else. Her behavior, eating and pooping all seem normal but I was just looking for some reassurance. She is super friendly and sweet and I hate to think something is wrong with her. I appreciate any help!! Thank you. (She is supposedly under 4 months old so if this were a molt it would be her first but I don’t know if this helps since I’m completely new to budgies and birds all together)


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Are you seeing her loose a lot of the feathers, the chest feathers in the picture appear to be a bit wet, is that the case? Can you post another picture of her from the side or back so we can see the feathers on the other parts of her body.


----------



## Zazuthebudgie (Dec 8, 2021)

Cody said:


> Are you seeing her loose a lot of the feathers, the chest feathers in the picture appear to be a bit wet, is that the case? Can you post another picture of her from the side or back so we can see the feathers on the other parts of her body.


She shakes quite frequently and I can see loose feathers blow off. She’s asleep right now so I will take more photos in the morning. I didn’t take that picture so I’m not sure if she was actually wet in the photo. I will also add that she is frequently grooming herself if that has to do with anything.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

When a budgie is molting they can feel itchy from all the new feathers coming in which can result in them doing a lot of preening, you may find this useful to read Molting FAQS


----------



## Zazuthebudgie (Dec 8, 2021)

Cody said:


> When a budgie is molting they can feel itchy from all the new feathers coming in which can result in them doing a lot of preening, you may find this useful to read Molting FAQS


h
















Ok thank you so much! I got some more pictures of if you can notice anything. I will read that page now!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Something is not right, I don't know if it is a genetic issue or a possible disease issue but the feathers are not normal, do you know if Zazu could be part English Budgie, have the wings been clipped or has the bird lost the flight feathers? Do you have an avian vet?


----------



## Zazuthebudgie (Dec 8, 2021)

Cody said:


> Something is not right, I don't know if it is a genetic issue or a possible disease issue but the feathers are not normal, do you know if Zazu could be part English Budgie, have the wings been clipped or has the bird lost the flight feathers? Do you have an avian vet?


Apparently the tips of the wings are clipped from the previous owners. That’s exactly what I thought when I saw her feathers because I had never seen another budgie look like this. And I’m not sure if she is part English budgie but I will try to find out. We have an exotic vet in our area that we take our lorikeets to.



Cody said:


> Something is not right, I don't know if it is a genetic issue or a possible disease issue but the feathers are not normal, do you know if Zazu could be part English Budgie, have the wings been clipped or has the bird lost the flight feathers? Do you have an avian vet?


If it were a disease issue would there be any other signs. I have noticed that now and again she will just sit there with her eyes closed.



Cody said:


> Something is not right, I don't know if it is a genetic issue or a possible disease issue but the feathers are not normal, do you know if Zazu could be part English Budgie, have the wings been clipped or has the bird lost the flight feathers? Do you have an avian vet?


Sorry for the long list of replies but we just spoke to the breeder and they have said that she was born with the scrappy looking feathers and they even named her scrappy originally after the feathers. Apparently they have taken her to the vet numerous times to get treated for worms ect. and have never heard anything from the vet about the feathers so they just assumed it was the bird. Does this actually happen? Like is it part of a common generic issue?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I have seen some pictures of English Budgies whose feathers appear longer than what you would call normal and I am not referring to what is known as a feather duster budgie which is an unhealthy mutation. The feathers around Zazu's eye and just below her neck look almost as if they have not opened fully out of the keratin sheath, they are just not laying right. I would have her seen by a vet to specifically address this issue because if there is something wrong you do not want it passed to your other birds, if it turns out to be that type of issue. She's very pretty I hope there is nothing wrong, ask the vet about French Molt French Molt: Diagnosis, Prevention and Control


----------



## Zazuthebudgie (Dec 8, 2021)

Cody said:


> I have seen some pictures of English Budgies whose feathers appear longer than what you would call normal and I am not referring to what is known as a feather duster budgie which is an unhealthy mutation. The feathers around Zazu's eye and just below her neck look almost as if they have not opened fully out of the keratin sheath, they are just not laying right. I would have her seen by a vet to specifically address this issue because if there is something wrong you do not want it passed to your other birds, if it turns out to be that type of issue. She's very pretty I hope there is nothing wrong, ask the vet about French Molt French Molt: Diagnosis, Prevention and Control


Hi again. So we just got back from speaking with a vet and they said that it is most likely a genetic issue but to wait around 6 months too see if it clears up. They believe it will clear up because there are no other symptoms and the feathers are very clean. If it were the disease it shouldn’t effect her yet so she should be fine but we are isolating her from our other birds which thankfully haven’t had contact with her yet. Thank you so much for your help. I will try and make updates on here or post if there are any other issues.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I find her wet chicken appearance to be endearing 
(assuming she isn’t actually ill or anything)


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

Thank you for rescuing her. How was her weight when the vet weighed her? It could be an illusion caused by the feathering but she looks thin. How's her diet?


----------



## Zazuthebudgie (Dec 8, 2021)

wmcburke said:


> Thank you for rescuing her. How was her weight when the vet weighed her? It could an illusion casued by the feathering but she looks thin. How's her diet?


I’m still working out her weight because we are still trying to reach my family member and noticed that the sheet didn’t show her weight only had other information. She was only on seed before apparently the breeders fed her veggies but I don’t think my aunt did so I’m trying to convert her to eating more veggies and changing to pellets but so far I’m feeding her chop morning and night and have a half seed half pellet mix during the day 



srirachaseahawk said:


> I find her wet chicken appearance to be endearing
> (assuming she isn’t actually ill or anything)


Haha yeah but everyone who see’s her immediately asks if she’s sick. Hopefully the look wears away as she molts.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*What is your little girl's name? I do hope everything works out well for her.
Please keep us posted with regard to her progress. *

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Zazuthebudgie (Dec 8, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
> *Locating an Avian Veterinarian*
> 
> *What is your little girl's name? I do hope everything works out well for her.
> ...


Her name is Zazu, so far we haven’t found any other symptoms of sickness but we are keeping a close eye on her and right now I’m looking into air purifiers for my bedroom to avoid and respitory issues as I have noticed it to get a little dusty from time to time. My main issue is her diet of seeds if anyone has any tips on how to convert her to pellets it would be great and I have already started pushing veggies and fruit into her diet and she has just started eating a bit more of that in the chop I make. Thank you guys for your help so far with this little trouble maker I hope she stays well and I will keep you posted!


----------



## JuneBird (Jan 5, 2021)

When I converted my budgie June to pellets I sprinkled a few on a flat mirror which made him want to play with them. Eventually he took a bite. Then I just slowly eased them into his diet.
By the way, the pellet I was using at the time was Zupreem Fruity Pellets in the budgie size.🙃😁🦜


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It can take several weeks (or even months) for budgies to decide to try a new food.
Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally (once or twice a week)*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*
The first vegetable which my budgies that had not been weaned to vegetables tried (and loved) was sweet corn kernels sprinkled with a teeny bit of garlic powder (NOT salt).

Budgies seem to love "spicy" tastes. 
They also adored fresh basil, cilantro, dill, chickweed, zucchini and red pepper.

Using Apple Cider Vinegar (with the mother)
as a natural pro-biotic is very beneficial to your budgies:
https://www.talkbudgies.com/threads/apple-cider-vinegar.103936/


When I introduced pellets to my budgie, my Avian Vet recommended using Harrison's High Potency Mash and sprinkling it on the budgie's seed mix every day. 
This way, when the budgie hulls the seed it tastes[the pellet mash and ingests bits of it as well.
This helps the budgie identify the taste as a food source. 
It worked for my all of budgies and lovebirds

Many members seem to find the easiest pellets to use for introducing pellets to their budgies to be the CANARY sized (XS) Zupreem fruity pellets.
Most budgies like the taste and the "Canary" sized pellets are tiny enough for them to easily eat them.
Once budgies become accustomed to the Fruity Pellets, introducing the smallest "natural" pellets is then an easy step.

Other than when I was using the Harrison's mash, I've never mixed my birds' pellets and seed together.

My birds have Zupreem Fruity Pellets, RoudyBush Mini Natural Pellets, Dried Herb Salad and Miracle Meal available at all times.

Their seed is rationed to approximately 1 ½ to 2 teaspoons of seed per budgie each day.
I give them seed first thing in the morning right after putting clean packing paper on the bottom grate of the cages.
I sprinkle their morning ration on the paper so they can forage for the seeds.
I then do the same thing in the evenings (after replacing the soiled paper with clean) and again allow them to forage for their seed.
With a healthy diet, you should not need any vitamins or supplements other than Vitamin D3 which is used for birds who get limited direct sunlight.

You can also simply ration the budgie(s) food into morning and afternoon portions utilizing the food dish(es).
*


----------



## Zazuthebudgie (Dec 8, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *It can take several weeks (or even months) for budgies to decide to try a new food.
> Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally (once or twice a week)*
> *A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your help! I will definitely try your method to see if it works.



JuneBird said:


> When I converted my budgie June to pellets I sprinkled a few on a flat mirror which made him want to play with them. Eventually he took a bite. Then I just slowly eased them into his diet.
> By the way, the pellet I was using at the time was Zupreem Fruity Pellets in the budgie size.🙃😁🦜


That sounds like a very unique and fun way to do it haha, sadly though I don't own any mirrors and just got new toys to replace the plastic ones in the tiny cage she came to me in so I'm waiting to see which toy is her favorite. Also I will add a quick update while I'm on the topic, I got Zazu a new flight cage that's wider than tall as well as new toys, perches and food bowls.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Remember not to put mirrors inside your budgie's cage. 
It is not recommended to have mirrors in your bird's cage as interacting with the mirror can contribute to your budgie becoming aggressive and/or territorial.
Additionally, some budgies will begin regurgitating to the mirror to the point where they actually become malnourished. You would be better off to give him shredding toys instead.*


----------



## Zazuthebudgie (Dec 8, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Remember not to put mirrors inside your budgie's cage.
> It is not recommended to have mirrors in your bird's cage as interacting with the mirror can contribute to your budgie becoming aggressive and/or territorial.
> Additionally, some budgies will begin regurgitating to the mirror to the point where they actually become malnourished. You would be better off to give him shredding toys instead.*


That's exactly why I don't have any mirrors or plastic toys I went on a haul the other day and go coconut husk swings and plenty of shredding toys unfortunately they were out of bird kababs so I'm going back tomorrow because they said they would have some in by then and I really wanted to get her one.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

When I introduced my budgies to kabobs they swarmed me. Kabobs are the best enrichment I have introduced so far.

Your little one is a dear sweet little honey. I hope with your care and this forums help that we can give her a long and silly budgie life 😍


----------



## Zazuthebudgie (Dec 8, 2021)

Cassie and luna said:


> When I introduced my budgies to kabobs they swarmed me. Kabobs are the best enrichment I have introduced so far.
> 
> Your little one is a dear sweet little honey. I hope with your care and this forums help that we can give her a long and silly budgie life 😍


I'm hoping she will react the same way when I give it to her. This forum has helped so much, thank you guys.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Coconut husk swings are not recommended. They can be used as a nesting site if you bought the ones I think you did.
Would you please post a picture of the ones you purchased?*


----------



## Tolis (12 mo ago)

May i ask how Zazu is doing??!! If i am allowed to ask! Give that birdy a lot of love!! It seems to be a unique birdy!


----------

